# Infuse, AppleTV et box Orange



## Baptiste5159 (9 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,

Je suis chez Free depuis pas mal d’années avec une Revolution qui date un peu mais qui me convient toujours très bien. On envisage de passer chez Orange pour faire baisser un peu la note des abonnements mensuels.

Ma question en une ligne (plutôt qu’un pavé ) :

Infuse sur Apple TV >> Apple TV connectée Ethernet sur Freebox >> on peut mater nos films de vacances situés sur le disque dur de la freebox.

Question : pourra t’on faire la même chose avec la box Orange en y connectant un disque externe ? Sans difficulté ni manipulations casse-bonbouilles, bien entendu.

C’est la condition imposée par Madame pour qu’on change d’opérateur, rigolez pas avec ça


----------



## RubenF (9 Avril 2020)

Baptiste5159 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis chez Free depuis pas mal d’années avec une Revolution qui date un peu mais qui me convient toujours très bien. On envisage de passer chez Orange pour faire baisser un peu la note des abonnements mensuels.
> 
> ...


si c’est la question de Madame je réponds alors. en principe ça ne devrait pas poser de soucis. et au pire c’est quelques modifications sur la bobox


----------



## Baptiste5159 (11 Avril 2020)

Merci @RubenF

Hé mais tu ne sais pas ce que j’endure depuis que je lui ai imposé l’utilisation de l’AppleTV Remote comme unique télécommande  (bon ceci-dit, elle a pas tort mais je dois garder la tête haute et lui affirmer que « si, elle est très simple et fonctionnelle, quand on sait s’en servir »  )

Bon, blague à part, hier soir j’ai trouvé un post sur ce même forum qui porte sur ce sujet (ici https://forums.macg.co/threads/retour-dexperience-atv4-fibre-orange-infuse-molotov.1289942/).. Ça en dit long sur mes recherches...

Reste à sauter le pas et faire mes adieux à Free


----------

